# fire royal python-pastel,normal and spider



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi which royal morph the best to breed with a fire royal python.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

fire for Bkel's (25% chance per egg, 50% CPE fire), pastel for fireflies (25% CPE - the best imo), normal for more fire's (50% CPE), spider for fire spider's (25% CPE)...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Bumblebee or pewter..would give great odds : victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

From Pastle, Spider or Normal?

Pastle for Fireflies for me.


----------



## woma man (Jan 11, 2010)

pastel for me to:mf_dribble:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> From Pastle, Spider or Normal?
> 
> Pastle for Fireflies for me.


LOL! would have to be pastel in that case : victory:


----------

